# Amtrak Cascades F59PHI's



## CSXfoamer1997 (May 5, 2016)

Amtrak has 6 EMD F59PHI's for the Amtrak Cascades trains. The Washington DOT ordered 8 Chargers from Siemens. Does this mean the Amtrak Cascades F59PHI's are going to be replaced?

And is it likely that Amtrak Cascades will get more trainsets?


----------



## John Bobinyec (May 5, 2016)

You might consider contacting the Washington State DOT and the Oregon State DOT and ask them.

jb


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 6, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Amtrak has 6 EMD F59PHI's for the Amtrak Cascades trains. The Washington DOT ordered 8 Chargers from Siemens. Does this mean the Amtrak Cascades F59PHI's are going to be replaced?
> 
> And is it likely that Amtrak Cascades will get more trainsets?


Hi! I've posted in the guest forum a few times now, but decided to join so I could try to answer your question. Basically, yes, they are being replaced. It is possible that they will stay in Cascades service, but according to WSDOT, they are owned by Amtrak, so it's up to Amtrak to decide. WSDOT has stated that they would like to buy the two cancelled "Hiawatha" talgos, but the funding just doesn't exist.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (May 6, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak has 6 EMD F59PHI's for the Amtrak Cascades trains. The Washington DOT ordered 8 Chargers from Siemens. Does this mean the Amtrak Cascades F59PHI's are going to be replaced?
> ...


Nice! And I thought Michigan had planned to buy those two Talgo sets. I could be wrong, but maybe they did.


----------



## PVD (May 6, 2016)

They were looking at them, and for a number of reasons haven't moved ahead. The Talgo saga has been the subject of another thread.


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 6, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Northwest Railfan said:
> 
> 
> > CSXfoamer1997 said:
> ...


Yeah I heard they were at one point. I have a feeling they'll end up in the northwest eventually, even if it takes a while. If the F59PHis do stick around, they'll need some work. #467 currently has a burnt out marker light, and #468 has a poorly applied paint job where the area around the windshield was painted black like a surfliner unit and the striping is really wavy.


----------



## PVD (May 6, 2016)

A question for the tech minded. Being a gen-set loco, is there a particular route or set of routes where the power/economy profile might suit the soon to be displaced EMD's in question here and potentially in California?


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 6, 2016)

PVD said:


> A question for the tech minded. Being a gen-set loco, is there a particular route or set of routes where the power/economy profile might suit the soon to be displaced EMD's in question here and potentially in California?


I think a lot of the shorter routes that could have used them are also getting the new Charger locomotives. I think that a commuter train like the Sounder which already is using F59PHis might be willing to buy them.


----------



## keelhauled (May 6, 2016)

PVD said:


> A question for the tech minded. Being a gen-set loco, is there a particular route or set of routes where the power/economy profile might suit the soon to be displaced EMD's in question here and potentially in California?


The F59PHI is only sort of a genset. It has a single engine for traction and a smaller one for HEP, rather than the multiple diesels for traction generally associated with gensets. Since both engines on the F59 have to be running when in service, it doesn't have the fuel efficiency benefits one might see in a genset switcher, which can selectively shut down engines based on power requirements.


----------



## PVD (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (May 6, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Northwest Railfan said:
> ...


Gov Snyder of Michigan wanted to buy them, but politics delayed that. And Talgos have, um, idiosyncrasies, and require certain maintenance facilities and a dedicated team of mechanics. iirc the facility was going to cost $30 million or so, which further delayed that. Meanwhile Gov Snyder is neck deep in lead-poisoned Flint water and now his clout to get multi-million $ appropriations thru the legislature is surely diminished.

I expect the Talgo trains to remain parked at Beech Grove for a good while more. They ain't going anywhere until Washington, Oregon, or even British Columbia come up with the funds. There's no other bidder in sight, so Washington DOT can dawdle.

Of course, next year there will be more runs of the _Cascades_ Seattle-Portland (6 frequencies up from 4 -- plus the _Coast Starlight_). The added departures, a few minutes saved on the trip time, delays slashed and on time performance much improved, the _Cascades_ will look much better. Then, since nothing succeeds like success, it will easier to come up with funds to buy the spare Talgos.

But once the Chargers are delivered, I can't see the older locomotives staying around. If the _Cascades_ need more Chargers sooner than planned, I'd expect Siemens could sell them a few.

Only so many Talgo trainsets can be used, however, unless and until the route gets another Billion or so in upgrades. The Stimulus provided $850 million or more for the current round of upgrades. But there's another To-Do list before any more trains can squeeze onto this crowded corridor. Meanwhile the "Hiawatha" Talgos perhaps could be put to work on added runs Seattle-Vancouver, B.C and Portland-Eugene. But the bulk of the _Cascades'_ riders and revenue is and will be on that main trunk Seattle-Portland.


----------



## seat38a (May 7, 2016)

Here is a video on the Talgo trains on youtube. This is in regards to the new Talgo 8's that Oregon bought.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/QfzqSc4L5Q0"frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I see that they decided to go with something much more spartan with the Bistro Car vs the current Talgo's in use. I also noticed they have an ice machine. I don't think even the dining cars on the LD trains have an ice machine.


----------



## Big Iron (May 7, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> CSXfoamer1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak has 6 EMD F59PHI's for the Amtrak Cascades trains. The Washington DOT ordered 8 Chargers from Siemens. Does this mean the Amtrak Cascades F59PHI's are going to be replaced?
> ...


Thanks for joining and welcome!! Great post thanks for the insight.


----------



## battalion51 (May 7, 2016)

With the engines being owned by Amtrak, and a power shortage, it's doubtful any engines will be sold off. Most likely they will be redeployed elsewhere in the system. Putting them in place on short haul trains like the Hiawathas or Heartland Flyer would make good sense.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 7, 2016)

battalion51 said:


> With the engines being owned by Amtrak, and a power shortage, it's doubtful any engines will be sold off. Most likely they will be redeployed elsewhere in the system. Putting them in place on short haul trains like the Hiawathas or Heartland Flyer would make good sense.


Put those F59s on Amtrak California (Pacific Surfliner, San Joaquin, Capitol Corridor) which would release a number of P-42s for use on long distance trains!


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 7, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > With the engines being owned by Amtrak, and a power shortage, it's doubtful any engines will be sold off. Most likely they will be redeployed elsewhere in the system. Putting them in place on short haul trains like the Hiawathas or Heartland Flyer would make good sense.
> ...


 Wouldn't make sense because they are getting 20 Siemens chargers as part of the same order as Washington's.


----------



## ayezee (May 7, 2016)

I would bet they'll be used on the Virginia regional, the Downeaster, the piedmont, the Hiawatha, the Pennsylvanian, and pinch hitting on various long distance routes.


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 7, 2016)

ayezee said:


> I would bet they'll be used on the Virginia regional, the Downeaster, the piedmont, the Hiawatha, the Pennsylvanian, and pinch hitting on various long distance routes.


Considering there are only six Amtrak cascades F59PHis, they wouldn't make a big difference. Just counting your examples each route would get one with one route getting two. Amtrak hasn't put much work into maintaining them recently and one is even running with a burnt out marker light.


----------



## Northwest Railfan (May 7, 2016)

Since California, Illinois, Missouri, and Washington are getting Chargers, what route will they be used on?

California, 20: Surfliner, Capitol Corridor

Illinois, 28: ?

Michigan, ?: Wolverine

Missouri, ?: ?

Washington, 8: Cascades


----------



## ayezee (May 7, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> ayezee said:
> 
> 
> > I would bet they'll be used on the Virginia regional, the Downeaster, the piedmont, the Hiawatha, the Pennsylvanian, and pinch hitting on various long distance routes.
> ...


Aren't there also ones being freed up fromy the surfliner?


----------



## TinCan782 (May 7, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > battalion51 said:
> ...


My comment was based solely on freeing up P42s for other service. I did not take into consideration the Chargers.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (May 7, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> Since California, Illinois, Missouri, and Washington are getting Chargers, what route will they be used on?
> 
> California, 20: Surfliner, Capitol Corridor
> 
> ...


Missouri will use them on its one-and-only state-supported corridor St Louis-Kansas City, where the _River Runner_ currently makes 2 runs a day each way.

Illinois will use theirs on the _Lincoln Service_, St Louis-Chicago. They will probably go on the two trains CHI-Champaign-Carbondale, the _Saluki_ and the _Illini_. They will probably go on the two trains CHI-Galesburg-Quincy, the _Carl Sandburg_ and the _Illinois Zephyr_. Two will be used on the new CHI-Moline (Quad Cities) service if Gov Ruiner hasn't ruined that route.

In Michigan they will not only be used on the _Wolverines_, but also on the _Blue Water_ and the _Pere Marquette_ lines.


----------



## battalion51 (May 8, 2016)

Northwest Railfan said:


> ayezee said:
> 
> 
> > I would bet they'll be used on the Virginia regional, the Downeaster, the piedmont, the Hiawatha, the Pennsylvanian, and pinch hitting on various long distance routes.
> ...


A burnt out marker not being replaced could just be that the part is out of stock. As long as one works, that's all that matters. And on an engine even a headlight on dim is an acceptable marker by most rule books. The bigger concern is whether it will get the train over the road, not one marker being out.


----------



## rickycourtney (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread...

Are there any updates on what Amtrak will do with their F59PHI locomotives (currently painted in the Cascades and Pacific Surfliner liveries) once the Chargers come online? They are owned by Amtrak and not the states.

I've heard several rumors...

They could be repainted and used in the national network (they're old, but newer than the P32-8 and P40 locomotives).
They'll stay in place and used for maintenance spares... and as secondary locomotives on the Cascades.
They will be sold off (presumably to a commuter railroad) since they would be oddballs in Amtrak's fleet.

But instead of rumors... I was hoping someone out there might know the actual plan *or even better* someone might have actually found some documentation detailing the plan.


----------



## west point (Mar 21, 2017)

you will notice that the F-59PHIs have been kept close to SEA. It may be due to very restricted parts availability. If that is the case once the Chargers are approved for regular Cascades service then if they stay in Amtrak service they will need to be assigned to a base that will acquire all the parts.

That limitation would seem to limit them to Oakland, LAX or CHI. On further thought maybe New Haven as well ? That would cover the Springfield - Vermonter trains and free up the P-42s to cover the overextended LD fleets ? OAK, LAX, or CHI might be just temporary as the Chargers all start covering the SD trips out of those bases.


----------



## keelhauled (Mar 21, 2017)

I can't imagine that parts availablilty is an issue for the F59s; their basic design is not unique and they are still in common use by commuter operators. There's no way Amtrak is somehow unable to source or ship parts cross country, we figured out parcel distribution decades ago.


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 21, 2017)

I could contribute with rumors (and probably will with my speculation), but I don't think there is anything officially out there for a plan. Am I correct in that Amtrak owns 21 total F59PHIs?

I can't see them bumping the P32-8s, I see those as having a life similar to the GP38-3Hs. Always around and being able to fill multiple roles on an as needed bases.

Maybe on the Autotrain and Virginia services (maybe even the Cardinal & Capitol Limited) freeing the P40s & P42s to other routes if Amtrak wants to keep them.

If they where sold, I suppose there are many possibilities. If anyone could make use of all 21 of them it would probably be Metra (where they would be the 2nd youngest engines on the roster). I imagine otherwise they would be sold in small groups.


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 21, 2017)

CraigDK said:


> If they where sold, I suppose there are many possibilities. If anyone could make use of all 21 of them it would probably be Metra (where they would be the 2nd youngest engines on the roster). I imagine otherwise they would be sold in small groups.


I guess another possibility would be Metrolink if their F125 purchase turns out to be a failure....


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 21, 2017)

west point said:


> you will notice that the F-59PHIs have been kept close to SEA. It may be due to very restricted parts availability. If that is the case once the Chargers are approved for regular Cascades service then if they stay in Amtrak service they will need to be assigned to a base that will acquire all the parts.
> 
> That limitation would seem to limit them to Oakland, LAX or CHI. On further thought maybe New Haven as well ? That would cover the Springfield - Vermonter trains and free up the P-42s to cover the overextended LD fleets ? OAK, LAX, or CHI might be just temporary as the Chargers all start covering the SD trips out of those bases.


I suppose they could operate on the Starlight, since they'd hit all the other F59 bases. I seem to recall F59s being restricted off of certain parts of the NEC due to clearance issues (they are as tall as a Superliner). For that reason, I'd imagine they'd stay away from New Haven. Even if they're ok for New Haven, they'd be stuck doing only Springfield/Vermont service, and couldn't even be dragged dead down to NYP or points south (not sure about any clearance issues into Boston).


----------



## KnightRail (Mar 24, 2017)

F59PHI are likely to be surplus and unneeded. While there are never enough P42/P40 to breathe easy now, there should be once all the chargers are in service. Don't forget it's not only the F59PHI being freed up it's also many P42 in Chicago hub services being freed up by IDOT Chargers too. F59PHI all have been overhauled in the past few years, so they should be marketable for $.


----------



## PVD (Mar 24, 2017)

Does the fact that the F59-PHI has a separate HEP genset make it useful for certain routes or situations where is could provide HEP while a first unit (like a P/4042)

runs traction? It would be available for redundancy or sections where a little extra oomph was needed? Just curious...If the genset can run with the pime mover off or at minimum, it might save fuel.


----------



## KnightRail (Feb 2, 2018)

Seems F59PHI will be turned over to their owning bank, and it would be the bank that handles future disposition.


----------



## A Voice (Feb 2, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Seems F59PHI will be turned over to their owning bank, and it would be the bank that handles future disposition.


Were leases ever bought out for all of the P-42's, if I may ask?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 2, 2018)

A Voice said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > Seems F59PHI will be turned over to their owning bank, and it would be the bank that handles future disposition.
> ...


I'm pretty sure they're not being bought out. The leases on some of those units should only be around for a little while longer as it is. PRIIA will likely have a lot to do with their disposition since the states would be on the hook for reimbursing Amtrak for their presence.


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 28, 2018)

470 was third out on 30(28AUG)


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 2, 2018)

470 & 461 moved to Raleigh today on 79(2).

There is an extra operating tomorrow with NCDOT equipment to WAS, two NCDOT locos, four NCDOT coaches, and an AMTK leader.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm assuming the two cascades units will be staying for awhile in NC? While the others go out for work?


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 3, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm assuming the two cascades units will be staying for awhile in NC? While the others go out for work?


Surfiner and Cascades painted units are on loan while the NCDOT equipment heads West for PTC testing, look for it on a super sized Capital Limited this week.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 3, 2018)

I might just drive up to Charlotte one day both units are operating. After I get back from Europe hopefully they will be there.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 5, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming the two cascades units will be staying for awhile in NC? While the others go out for work?
> ...


Is it known which days it will be on the CL? I'd like to see it and get some pictures of it.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 5, 2018)

Piedmont 73 had 470 trailing today. 74 should have 470 on the point.

jb


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 5, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming the two cascades units will be staying for awhile in NC? While the others go out for work?
> ...


Where will the PTC testing be done?

jb


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 5, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Today is the day. Three P42s, two F59s, four NCDOT cars all on the head of 29(5).


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 5, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > Seaboard92 said:
> ...


Once the equipment reaches Chicago, it will connect to the Southwest Chief.


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 5, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> John Bobinyec said:
> 
> 
> > KnightRail said:
> ...


So Pueblo?


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2018)

Amtrak has been doing quite a bit of PTC interoperability testing on BNSF of late.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 5, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> 
> 
> > KnightRail said:
> ...


Thanks. If 29 is within an hour of it's scheduled arrival time into Chicago tomorrow , I should be able to see it and get a picture (in which case I'll post the picture on here). Otherwise, I'll see if they are visible from Roosevelt Road while they are in the yard.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 5, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > brianpmcdonnell17 said:
> ...


Next week 49 will have a private car on Tuesday.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 5, 2018)

Another F59 on 30 tonight. That will make a total of three Amtrak F59s on the East Coast.


----------



## Agent (Sep 6, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Today is the day. Three P42s, two F59s, four NCDOT cars all on the head of 29(5).


Video of the _Capitol Limited_ from Brunswick, Maryland by YouTube user PonyPrometheus.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 6, 2018)

Excellent video. Thanks.

Can anybody make out the names/numbers of the NCDOT equipment?

jb


----------



## railiner (Sep 6, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> Excellent video. Thanks.
> 
> Can anybody make out the names/numbers of the NCDOT equipment?
> 
> jb


I only could see the locomotives clearly when paused....1869 and 1797


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 6, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> Excellent video. Thanks.
> 
> Can anybody make out the names/numbers of the NCDOT equipment?
> 
> jb


The locomotives are F59PH #1869 and F59PHI #1797, but I can't make out the numbers on the coaches.


----------



## railiner (Sep 6, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> John Bobinyec said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent video. Thanks.
> ...


Take another look...I saw 1797, not 1757....


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 6, 2018)

railiner said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > John Bobinyec said:
> ...


You're right.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 7, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> Excellent video. Thanks.
> 
> Can anybody make out the names/numbers of the NCDOT equipment?
> 
> jb


Off to La Junta today are 1797, 1869, 400202, 400008, 400005, 400002


----------



## Agent (Sep 8, 2018)

Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Sep 13, 2018)

Agent said:


> Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


Gotta love that K5LA Hybrid!


----------



## railiner (Sep 13, 2018)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


Hybrid? Sounds to me more like the horn was defective...that one or more of its elements was blocked or not working properly....


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 14, 2018)

railiner said:


> Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


What would a hybrid K5LA actually be? I'm not too familiar with types of horns.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 14, 2018)

Quite a few cascade locomotives wandering the system. I just walked by one In Chicago yard on my way to my transfer job.


----------



## railiner (Sep 14, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


Well apparently, there is such a thing as a 'hybrid' K5LA....live and learn...



http://atsf.railfan.net/airhorns/k5la.html


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 14, 2018)

railiner said:


> Video taken yesterday by Bobby Harvey Video Productions of the westbound _Southwest Chief_ with the North Carolina equipment at Dallas City, Illinois.


So if I'm understanding correctly, it's just a K5LA with a different (older?) bell?


----------



## Amtrak706 (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes. The distinctive horn that Acelas and HHP-8s have is a K5LA hybrid. Some P42s got them in the early 2000s but many have since had theirs replaced. All Acelas and HHP-8s still have their hybrids except for I believe one end of one HHP which has a regular K5LA (dont know what generation).


----------



## railiner (Sep 14, 2018)

The K5LA has a sweet sound, but I like the P5 better...just nostalgia from when I used to hear them on IC E-9's, with their 'Mars' lights beaming thru the night, while I lie on my bunk at Chanute AFB, wishing I could "get out of that place" aboard one of them....





But my favorite is what carried this one....

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/uGG1a200.mp3


----------



## Train_Freak (Sep 15, 2018)

railiner said:


> The K5LA has a sweet sound, but I like the P5 better...just nostalgia from when I used to hear them on IC E-9's, with their 'Mars' lights beaming thru the night, while I lie on my bunk at Chanute AFB, wishing I could "get out of that place" aboard one of them.... [emoji4]
> 
> But my favorite is what carried this one....
> 
> http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/uGG1a200.mp3


 Would that be a GG1?, I don’t know the model name of the horn though.


----------



## railiner (Sep 15, 2018)

Train_Freak said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > The K5LA has a sweet sound, but I like the P5 better...just nostalgia from when I used to hear them on IC E-9's, with their 'Mars' lights beaming thru the night, while I lie on my bunk at Chanute AFB, wishing I could "get out of that place" aboard one of them.... [emoji4]
> ...


Absolutely correct!





The horn is a Leslie A200


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2018)

Amtrak706 said:


> Yes. The distinctive horn that Acelas and HHP-8s have is a K5LA hybrid. Some P42s got them in the early 2000s but many have since had theirs replaced. All Acelas and HHP-8s still have their hybrids except for I believe one end of one HHP which has a regular K5LA (dont know what generation).


You are correct about the HHP having a normal K5LA at one end of the unit. I believe it’s 653 and the B end of the locomotive.

I actually like the “Hybrid K5LA” has a nice sound. I’m still getting used to the ACS-64’s horn. It’s got a nice sound in the distance to it. I’m about 2.5 miles from ZOO and MANTUA interlockings and can hear them blow the horn every once and a while.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Sep 17, 2018)

Is the North Carolina set still in Colorado? I still want to see it in Chicago since I wasn't able to on the way out due to a late CL. Going east, the schedule allows me to see it every day of the week.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> Is the North Carolina set still in Colorado? I still want to see it in Chicago since I wasn't able to on the way out due to a late CL. Going east, the schedule allows me to see it every day of the week.


It was on the southbound Capitol in the video just a few posts up, so unless I'm missing something, it is not there.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 23, 2018)

The NCDOT trainset is back in NC. Amtrak Cascades engine 470 was just set out in Charlotte from Piedmont 75. I assume 470 will be on 80 tomorrow in order to start its trip home.

jb


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 23, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> The NCDOT trainset is back in NC. Amtrak Cascades engine 470 was just set out in Charlotte from Piedmont 75. I assume 470 will be on 80 tomorrow in order to start its trip home.
> 
> jb


Your assumption would be correct. It will be interesting to see where home will be though.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 24, 2018)

Amtrak Cascades 470 was on number 80 this morning.

jb


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry, why is the Piedmont getting a Cascades locomotive?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Sorry, why is the Piedmont getting a Cascades locomotive?


They had a few loaners while some of their locomotives and cars went to Colorado for testing.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Sep 24, 2018)

80 is the Carolinian. 470 should be being ferried back to Washington, D.C. Where it goes from there, I could only guess back home.

jb


----------



## Triley (Sep 24, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, why is the Piedmont getting a Cascades locomotive?
> ...


And I'd say we've got so much extra power in the yards in Seattle, so if someone wanted to pay us to borrow an engine or few..


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 25, 2018)

John Bobinyec said:


> 80 is the Carolinian. 470 should be being ferried back to Washington, D.C. Where it goes from there, I could only guess back home.
> 
> jb


When does Metra take possession of these locomotives?


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 25, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> John Bobinyec said:
> 
> 
> > 80 is the Carolinian. 470 should be being ferried back to Washington, D.C. Where it goes from there, I could only guess back home.
> ...


According To METRA, The engines will become available this year.

https://www.metrarail.com/about-metra/newsroom/metra-moves-buy-newer-engines


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 3, 2018)

Triley said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


I might take you up on that offer. Heh heh heh....


----------



## KnightRail (Oct 27, 2018)

Metras FB page on Thursday shared a photo of the first F59PHI patched with Metra logos and was renumbered 84. It is an ex-Surfliner unit but not exactly sure what its former number was.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 30, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> Metras FB page on Thursday shared a photo of the first F59PHI patched with Metra logos and was renumbered 84. It is an ex-Surfliner unit but not exactly sure what its former number was.


Looks like it was Surfliner loco #457.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 2, 2018)

In Chicago two days ago along with four others.


----------



## KnightRail (Nov 7, 2018)

None of the six Cascades F59PHI remain in the Pacific Northwest. Only six of the fifteen Surfliner units remain in California. The rest have all assembled in the Chicago area. Multiple have been retired and stricken from the roster. One or more are already in the hands of Metra and/or Progress Rail. Their retirement is moving right along.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 7, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> None of the six Cascades F59PHI remain in the Pacific Northwest. Only six of the fifteen Surfliner units remain in California. The rest have all assembled in the Chicago area. Multiple have been retired and stricken from the roster. One or more are already in the hands of Metra and/or Progress Rail. Their retirement is moving right along.


Do you happen to know if the former-Cascades Metra units will have their own kind of weird hybrid Cascades/Metra livery like the Surfliner units? So some kind of green and white pseudo-Metra livery?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 8, 2018)

The Metra F59s are being repainted into Metra blue following the design lines of the Amtrak livery  for the time being.  Eventually, they will get the full Metra paint job.


----------



## KnightRail (Nov 9, 2018)

*Unconfirmed* new METRA numbers:

73(450) — Retired, METRA Patched Surfliner

74(451)

75(452)

76(453)

77(454) — Retired, METRA Patched Surfliner

78(455)

79(456)

80(457) — Retired

81(458)

82(459)

83(460)

84(461)— Retired, METRA Patched Surfliner

85(462)

86(463)

87(464)

88(465) — Retired

89(466)

90(467) — Retired

91(468) — Retired

92(469)

93(470) — Retired


----------



## DSS&A (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,

I took this photo from my passing train today.  It's a "before and after" type photo of two former Surfliner painted locomotives with the "Amtrak" and "Metra" logos.   I also saw #463 in the yard.


----------



## DSS&A (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi,

I saw F59s at the Metra Western Avenue yard this morning in three different paint jobs. I took the photo as we were "flying" past the yard.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 29, 2018)

> On 11/9/2018 at 10:17 AM, KnightRail said:
> 
> No Cascades patched at this point. Three out of the six being patched are ex-Surfliner so far and newly numbered 73, 77, 84.



Noticed *81-ex458* on your list. *AMTK 458* was leading Pacific Surfliner #759 (LA to Goleta) this morning. Videoed at Chatsworth while I was waiting for my Metrolink train.


----------



## KnightRail (Nov 29, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> Noticed *81-ex458* on your list. *AMTK 458* was leading Pacific Surfliner #759 (LA to Goleta) this morning. Videoed at Chatsworth while I was waiting for my Metrolink train.


That sounds right. 458 is one of five still on the West coast.


----------



## KnightRail (Nov 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Do you happen to know if the former-Cascades Metra units will have their own kind of weird hybrid Cascades/Metra livery like the Surfliner units? So some kind of green and white pseudo-Metra livery?


The answer is yes, confirmed by a post/photo on Metra’s official FB page. One of the ex-Cascades units was photographed as the trailing unit on a test train. It retained its Cascade’s brown and off white colors but the green was covered over with Surfliner blue and then patch logo-ed like the other units done so far.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 1, 2018)

KnightRail said:


> The answer is yes, confirmed by a post/photo on Metra’s official FB page. One of the ex-Cascades units was photographed as the trailing unit on a test train. It retained its Cascade’s brown and off white colors but the green was covered over with Surfliner blue and then patch logo-ed like the other units done so far.


Thank you muchly. Could you post a link to that photo? I’m on the Metra FB page but don’t see it.


----------



## CHvision (Dec 5, 2018)

Q: Does the Cascades still use the P42s alongside the SC-44s and Cabbage car?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 5, 2018)

CHvision said:


> Q: Does the Cascades still use the P42s alongside the SC-44s and Cabbage car?


No.


----------



## Northwest Railfan (Dec 5, 2018)

CHvision said:


> Q: Does the Cascades still use the P42s alongside the SC-44s and Cabbage car?


Actually there is at least one P42 in service on the Cascades right now, possibly two. Since Charger 1402 was wrecked, it's likely we'll have P42s on Cascades until when/if a replacement is built.


----------



## Triley (Dec 6, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> No.


Yes! Just no P42s and Chargers on the same set. They just attempted that the other week again and there's some serious communication issues between the two.

But we've still got a few of P42s out and about. Cabbage cars are a plenty!


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 6, 2018)

Triley said:


> Yes! Just no P42s and Chargers on the same set. They just attempted that the other week again and there's some serious communication issues between the two.
> 
> But we've still got a few of P42s out and about. Cabbage cars are a plenty!


Serious communication issues? I thought that there were standards for control signals between locomotives?


----------



## Triley (Dec 6, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Serious communication issues? I thought that there were standards for control signals between locomotives?


You need to remember that throwing the Talgos in to the mix muddles things further.

A train the other week took a hefty delay because of communication issues, but that's because...they were trying to control a Charger, that was directly attached to a P42, via a cabbage car.

For what it's worth, for a while ACS64s didn't play well with P42s either. There's a huge difference in the computers and software various engines run, so it only seems probable there'd be compatibility issues at some point.


----------



## DSS&A (Dec 17, 2018)

I saw repainted locomotive #91 in the yard this morning, well most of it anyway.  A coach was blocking its nose.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 17, 2018)

The Surfliner/Metra hybrid color sheme is actually sort of growing on me. I understand that the plan is to actually paint them in a proper Metra paint at some point, but this definitely could be worse.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 17, 2018)

I hate dragging threads off topic, but since it's in the photo DS linked, has anyone actually seen the any of those repainted old Metra smooth-sided cars in service?  I've seen a few at Western Avenue yard for several months now, but haven't seen a single one in service, and I regularly see Milwaukee District, UP, and Rock Island trains, and occasionally see BNSF/Southwest/Heritage trains as well.  So, if they were in regular service, I'd expect to have seen at least one by now.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 17, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> I hate dragging threads off topic, but since it's in the photo DS linked, has anyone actually seen the any of those repainted old Metra smooth-sided cars in service?  I've seen a few at Western Avenue yard for several months now, but haven't seen a single one in service, and I regularly see Milwaukee District, UP, and Rock Island trains, and occasionally see BNSF/Southwest/Heritage trains as well.  So, if they were in regular service, I'd expect to have seen at least one by now.


I found this (very short) video of them, and it mentions in the common section that a couple are in service.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes they are in service. Look on the UP lines particularly in the evening. I've also seen a car or two on trains headed south out of Union Station.


----------



## DSS&A (Jan 14, 2019)

Metra F59PHI #73 was in revenue service on Friday January 11th.   It was double heading with NP36 #405 which was just painted in a Milwaukee Road Heritage inspired paint scheme.   Here they are at Union Station before the train departed.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 14, 2019)

DSS&A said:


> Metra F59PHI #73 was in revenue service on Friday January 11th.   It was double heading with NP36 #405 which was just painted in a Milwaukee Road Heritage inspired paint scheme.   Here they are at Union Station before the train departed.
> 
> View attachment 12155
> 
> ...


I am absolutely loving the look of that MP36. Is there a reason why it’s painted that way? Sort of reminds me of a Veyron:


----------



## PerRock (Jan 14, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I am absolutely loving the look of that MP36. Is there a reason why it’s painted that way?


Heritage Unit. It's painted in the old Milwaukee Road colors: 





peter


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 14, 2019)

PerRock said:


> Heritage Unit. It's painted in the old Milwaukee Road colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a lovely car on the inside. A pricey rental but it is a lovely car. A great road crew comes with it.


----------



## DSS&A (Jan 23, 2019)

I saw that 3 of the former Amtrak F59PHI locomotives are in revenue service for Metra this morning while on my morning commute.


----------



## dgvrengineer (Jan 23, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> That is a lovely car on the inside. A pricey rental but it is a lovely car. A great road crew comes with it.


Can't wait until I ride it in May.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jan 23, 2019)

You'll love it. The crews that travel with those cars are amazing. If Joey is your chef say hello for me


----------

